# Are you stubborn?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well...I am often stubborn (cabeza dura, tête dure)....What about you?

Martin


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So I am told.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll take the middle of the road on this one ... _sometimes_ ... being born under the sign of the Taurus, I am quite analytical and can be stubborn in my ways until I can study the situation more. At other times, I am agreeable, like when the wife asks me to do projects on her 'honey doo' list.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very much so, yes...but only about things that really matter to me.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Surely "quite often" is less often than "often"? 
Do you mean "very often" for the last option?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a _very_ reasonable and agreeable person. "Ol' Sweetness and Light", that's me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sometimes stubborn.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Very much so, yes...but only about things that really matter to me.


Like...food? LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am a _very_ reasonable and agreeable person. "Ol' Sweetness and Light", that's me.


You should definitely be my friend. I am the opposite. I am as sweet as a lemon. I am very nice or just say...quite nice but with unkind people I could be a very mean guy...

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well...I am often stubborn (cabeza dura, tête dure)....What about you?
> 
> Martin


Me, stubborn? Never. Despite being suggested, those people are all wrong. I am never stubborn.

HC, never stubborn


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Me, stubborn? Never. Despite being suggested, those people are all wrong. I am never stubborn.
> 
> HC, never stubborn


LOL....You make me laugh so young (Martin singing you make me feel so young, but changing the words a bit)

Martin


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been called _stubborn as a mule _so that option should have been available. Tut-tut. So I chose _quite often_.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I genuinely try not to be so when I come up against a truly stubborn person I remember my Latin (pseudo)
noli illegitimi carborundum
or in rough translation 'don't let the ******** get you down'
Be happy.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polyphemus said:


> I genuinely try not to be so when I come up against a truly stubborn person ....


Isn't that just an a___hole (not necessarily stubborn)? I'm thinking, can a person be stubborn but okay in other respects? Just thinking/asking. I suppose it depends on the context. If someone is a stubborn driver, so they're arrogant, and will most likely cause accidents. So not nice, in other words.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Unreasonably so.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

its hard to say if stubborn is being very sure, responsible or childish.

i think it is a very good thing to have sometimes. because there are people that want to trick you. there are people that speak cowflop. and sometimes you must be sure of yourself to make a decision or protect someone.

so i hope i am stubborn.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The term "stubborn" was only used of me by a few, but most common do I hear the term "strong-willed." It has a little better connotation, because it can be good to be strong-willed against bad peer-pressure, or good for making tough decisions and sticking to them. I can't help being strong-willed, I'm too riled up when someone is compelling me to do something that I have no intention of doing.


----------



## SeanWolferl (May 19, 2012)

No, I'm not stubborn, and you'll never convince me otherwise.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

When it comes to my thoughts and feelings, I'm sometimes frustratingly stubborn to others. When it comes to what I actually DO, I'm not stubborn at all - very flexible.

A hypothetical example:

Wife: "What do you think of this house, darling? Isn't it lovely?"
Me: "It's ugly as sin, the neighborhood is horrible, and no decent person would even consider living here."
Wife: "Let's move in!"
Me: "Okay darling."


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

One mans stubborn is another mans "Focused" I can be quite focused on ocassion!


----------



## jttoft (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Surely "quite often" is less often than "often"?
> Do you mean "very often" for the last option?


- Actually, rather confusingly, it has both meanings:



Oxford Dictionary of English said:


> 1 to the utmost or most absolute extent or degree; absolutely; completely: it's quite out of the question | are you quite certain about this? | this is quite a different problem | I quite agree | quite frankly, I don't blame you.





Oxford Dictionary of English said:


> 2 to a certain or fairly significant extent or degree; fairly: it's quite warm outside | he's quite an attractive man.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think so. The problem is that when you are dealing with other people who _*are*_ stubborn it makes it harder to be understanding and flexible. That's when it takes a supreme effort of will not to allow oneself to get defensive. Sometimes I'm up to that challenge and sometimes I'm not.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm stubborn on not to mix on what other people do, say or think, and on not to permit other people mix on what I do, say or think. I'm a very private person, and I respect others privacy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> I'm stubborn on not to mix on what other people do, say or think, and on not to permit other people mix on what I do, say or think. I'm a very private person, and I respect others privacy.


I don't understand your use of "mix".


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, there are so many things I don't neither understand (sigh).


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't be stubborn if it wasn't for all these stupid people telling me what to do.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Well, of course I'm stubborn! Never met a stubborner person, besides my sister I reckon sometimes...

And neither would I trust the person who said, "not at all"... But then, that's just me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I don't understand your use of "mix".


I took Odnoposoff to mean 'judge,' in relation to the context in which he wrote 'mix.' He tries not to judge other people, etc. Something like that.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I took Odnoposoff to mean 'judge,' in relation to the context in which he wrote 'mix.' He tries not to judge other people, etc. Something like that.


Well, I hope 'judge' isn't what he means, because it doesn't work.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Not literally maybe but what I'm reading in that is how I see communication. Express myself but not judge the other person and not try to convince them they're wrong and I'm right, etc. So not 'mixing' up their opinion with mine, standing apart a bit and being objective as possible. Of course, it's an ideal, I don't always get there. But Odnoposoff's 1st language is not English, we have to keep that in mind, I think.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Not literally maybe but what I'm reading in that is how I see communication. Express myself but not judge the other person and not try to convince them they're wrong and I'm right, etc. So not 'mixing' up their opinion with mine, standing apart a bit and being objective as possible. Of course, it's an ideal, I don't always get there. But Odnoposoff's 1st language is not English, we have to keep that in mind, I think.


_Odnoposoff_ -
"I'm stubborn on not to mix on what other people do, say or think, and on not to permit other people mix on what I do, say or think. I'm a very private person, and I respect others privacy."

It is part of my responsibility as an adult to judge "what other people do, say or think", and I _expect_ other people to do the same for me.

That's why I think _Odnoposoff_ had something else in mind.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I don't understand your use of "mix".


For me, his use of this particular term suggests "interference" from another person. When he comes back on-line perhaps he might be able to answer this?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, I'll try to clarify what i was traing to say: I don't want anybody I don't know very well to tell my about his/her life, problems or ideas. I don't want to be asked for advice (except recordings!), I don't want to know about wifes/husbands/sons nor marital nor job problems, and I hate when somebody tray to tell me those things.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> OK, I'll try to clarify what i was traing to say: I don't want anybody I don't know very well to tell my about his/her life, problems or ideas. I don't want to be asked for advice (except recordings!), I don't want to know about wifes/husbands/sons nor marital nor job problems, and I hate when somebody tray to tell me those things.


Hah. Our speculations were not close. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My wife told me that I'm very stubborn...I should change my "vote" LOL This is a good example, we should not vote ourselves but ask the people who live with us. In my case, I made a mistake (I asked her)! LOL

Martin, stubborn


----------



## SeanWolferl (May 19, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My wife told me that I'm very stubborn...I should change my "vote" LOL This is a good example, we should not vote ourselves but ask the people who live with us. In my case, I made a mistake (I asked her)! LOL
> 
> Martin, stubborn


Good idea Martin, I asked my significant other if I was stubborn to which she replied, "Sometimes but not usually", so now it's official. I shall answer in the poll accordingly.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

SeanWolferl said:


> Good idea Martin, I asked my significant other if I was stubborn to which she replied, "Sometimes but not usually", so now it's official. I shall answer in the poll accordingly.


That was a great idea! Well, I guess I should have asked her before "voting", now it is kind of too late to change my vote, I put often....LOL

Martin, stubborn


----------



## SeanWolferl (May 19, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> That was a great idea! Well, I guess I should have asked her before "voting", now it is kind of too late to change my vote, I put often....LOL
> 
> Martin, stubborn


Well you know, they're right roughly 99% - 100% of the time.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

SeanWolferl said:


> Well you know, they're right roughly 99% - 100% of the time.


No! She's not! (is she?).

Martin, uncertain


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My wife told me that I'm very stubborn...I should change my "vote" LOL This is a good example, we should not vote ourselves but ask the people who live with us. In my case, I made a mistake (I asked her)! LOL
> 
> Martin, stubborn


Haha, I didn't need to ask anyone, I've been told several times that I'm very stubborn! :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Haha, I didn't need to ask anyone, I've been told several times that I'm very stubborn! :lol:


I guess we're both of us! Welcome to the club!

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess we're both of us! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Martin


Thank you *Mock Bow* Is there anything good to eat in this club?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I even have some issues receiving gifts...that's why i bought this IPad I'm using now to write you. I'd say this experience is unique! I'm not sure this is for old guys like me.


----------

